# المنتديات العامة > الناصرة عنوآن التميز >  >  بداية المرحلة الأولى من المفأجاة ..!!

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ان شاء الله الجميع بخير .. 

في تاريخ 2/11/2009 تم الاعلان ..

عن مفأجاة .. تنتظر شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

تجدون في هذا الرابط مفاجأة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية قريباً ..!! 

واليوم في بداية المرحلة الأولى من المفأجاة ..

تم إلغاء موقع شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

وتوجيه العنوان الى شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

www.alnassrah.net

ليصبح العنوان الفرعي نفس عمل العنوان الاساسي ..

www.alnassrah.com  و  www.alnassrah.net 

تحت مضمون واحد ..

ياترى ماهي المفأجاة الآن ..!!!

لذا انتظروا مفأجاة شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ...

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم

يعطيك الله العافية أخوي شبكة 

كلنا حماس لمعرفة المفاجئة 

في انتظار جديدك دوماً 

تحياتي وسلامي

----------


## صفآء الروح

*السلام عليكم*
*الله يعطيك العافية اخوي شبكة*
*ونحن بإنتظار المفاجأة بحماس*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## فرح

وعليكم السلام والرحمه
بخير خيي اذا انت بخير 
ياااااااااعــــــــــلي ..سلام الله عليك يامولاي ياابا الحسنين
بعد صبببببر مره ثااانيه لا
_شبوووك_ 
صبري نفذ :toung:  :embarrest:  :deh: 
اتمنى هالمره ماطووووول خيي  :angry:  :mad:  :walla: 
جهوووود مميزه دووووم 
ننتظراخووووي بفاااارغ الصبر 
دمت وداااام عطاااائك 
تحيااااتي ...

----------


## مضراوي

*وعليكم السلام والرحمة ~*
*كلنا بخير ان شاء الله ~*
*بصراحه جهودكم مميزه ~*
*ربي يعطيكم الف عافيه ~*
*انا متحمس اللحين*
*بس مو تتآخروا مثل قبل* 
**
*تحيآآآTــؤؤ*
*~..M!kage*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم الشريف*
*الغالي ((شبكة الناصرة ))* 
*احب المفاجآت  الجميلة التي  تتحفنا بها بين الفينة والفينة*

*وسوف ننتظر المفاجئة التي اعتقد  بانها ستكون مميزة* 

*لانك عودتنا على الجديد الجميل والرائع منك* 

*بالتوفيق  ابني والدعاء لكم بالنجاح والارتقاء الى اعلى المراتب* 

*مع كل تقدير ومودة واحترام* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*يعطيك العآفيه ،،*

*ننتظر  ..*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم...

يعطيك العافية أخوي على كل جهد وكل عطاء...

بانتظار تلك المفاجأة ...بشوق..

موفق لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى

دمت بعين المولى الجليل

----------


## كبرياء

مرااحب ~
تسسلم أخووي ~
بالانتظآر ..!

----------


## ليلاس

وعليكم السلام ...

صبري نفذ و كلي شوووق لمعرفة المفاجأة


يعطييييييك العااااافية

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيك العافيه 
ع الجهووود المبذوله لخدمة المنتدى 
مفاجآة حلوووه مرره *_^
وبإنتظار باقي المفاجآة بفارغ الصبررر >> ما تستحمل مفاجآت هع
موفق لكل خير وصلاح
دمت بود

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

الله يعطيك العافيه على المجهود
وبانتظار النصف الثاني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بالأنتظار استاذي

----------


## عنيده

السلاام .. 

مفأجاه  حلووه .. 

و نتظر بقيه المفأجاه بكل فضوول .. 

يعطيك العافيه اخووي .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

بانتظار المفاجأه على احر من الجمر 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## آهات حنونه

يعطيك الف عافيه على هل مجهود

----------

